# 2007 Toyota Tundra!



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Toyota unveiled it's all new 2007 Tundra at yesterday's Chicago Auto Show. Check out Toyota.com for all the info. Scheduled to be released in early 2007.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice looking truck, but it looks like they made that same 'Half-a-Quad Cab' mistake Dodge did. Aren't these guys paying attention?









I wonder what the tow rating will be?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nice looking truck, but it looks like they made that same 'Half-a-Quad Cab' mistake Dodge did. Aren't these guys paying attention?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toyota currently offers a full double cab in the Tundra.
Tried to look up the specs for the 2007...not much info. Must still be in Beta testing. I have a sneaking suspicion they are beefing it up in response to Nissan's Titan.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Tow rating will be over 10,000 lbs with the 6 speed tranny. The pictures of the actual double cab have not been released...to my knowledge anyway. Check out Toyota's web site, main page has the link to the 2007 Tundra. Pretty cool web page display of pics, stats, etc.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Tow rating will be over 10,000 lbs with the 6 speed tranny. The pictures of the actual double cab have not been released...to my knowledge anyway. Check out Toyota's web site, main page has the link to the 2007 Tundra. Pretty cool web page display of pics, stats, etc.
> [snapback]80119[/snapback]​


So it is a 3/4 ton????


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Tow rating will be over 10,000 lbs with the 6 speed tranny. The pictures of the actual double cab have not been released...to my knowledge anyway. Check out Toyota's web site, main page has the link to the 2007 Tundra. Pretty cool web page display of pics, stats, etc.
> [snapback]80119[/snapback]​


I didn't see any engines spec's. I would assume, with a 10K tow rating, it is not the same ol' 4.7L. They must have "poked and stroked" a few more inches out of it.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

From the Chicago Tribune:

CHICAGO AUTO SHOW

Tundra changes may help Toyota pick up big ground

By Jim Mateja and Rick Popely
Tribune staff reporters
Published February 10, 2006

Toyota hasn't been taken seriously in the full-size pickup truck segment long dominated by the Big Three domestics because its Tundra has never been quite full size.

After more than 10 years and three tries, however, Toyota is ready to challenge GM, Ford and Chrysler in one of the few segments where it has lagged.

On Thursday at the Chicago Auto Show, Toyota unveiled its longer, wider, taller 2007 Tundra. It now matches up in size with the Chevrolet Silverado and Ford F-150, long-time leaders in the segment.

Not surprising, claimed Cisco Codina, group vice president of sales and marketing for Ford. "They used our F-150 as their benchmark."

The changes in Tundra to put it in league with the heavy hitters--F-150, Silverado and Dodge Ram--also came as no surprise to Gary White, vice president and vehicle line executive for full-size trucks at General Motors.

"We had Tundra on our radar screen when developing our new [full-size] pickups. We anticipated what they would do and you'll see that when you see our new trucks this fall," he said. "We forecast Toyota needed Tundra to look tougher and more rugged, upgrade the interior, perform more powerfully and get into the heavy-duty end where there's money to be made."

After all, it took Toyota three tries to get to this point.

"If it took us three tries, people would bash the daylights out of us," said White, lamenting Toyota's bulletproof reputation.

Jim Press, president and chief operating officer of Toyota Motor Sales, said past models weren't mistakes, rather an evolution.

"The Model A was better than the Model T that came before it. We simply went through three generations to improve our truck."

Toyota was the first Japanese manufacturer to break out of the compact pickup segment with the 1993 T100, which was nearly as large as full-size domestics. But it came with only 4-cylinder and V-6 engines and a modest 5,000-pound towing capacity, a little more than half of domestic trucks. Projected annual sales were 60,000 units, but the best it did was 38,000 in 1996.

Toyota moved up in size and power with the 2000 Tundra, with a 4.7-liter V-8 and the ability to tow up to 7,200 pounds, nearly equal to the domestics.

The 2007 Tundra Double Cab, expected to be the top-seller, is built on a 145.7-inch wheelbase, 5.2 inches longer than the current model, and is 10 inches longer overall at 228.3. The largest engine will be a 5.7-liter V-8 with more than 300 horsepower.

While Toyota was making tentative stabs at the full-size pickup market, Nissan drove headlong into it with the 2004 Titan, recognized as the first true, full-size Japanese pickup. Built in Canton, Miss., the Titan was styled aggressively, with a 305-horsepower V-8 and 9,400-pound towing capacity.

For sure, Nissan executives were the ones who derided the previous Tundra as a "seven-eighths" size pickup.

Titan debuted with considerable fanfare, but has yet to reach its annual sales goal of 100,000 units. Nissan sold 83,848 in 2004, Titan's first full year on the market, and 86,945 last year. In contrast, Tundra sold 112,484 units in 2004 and 126,529 in 2005.

Still, commercial users dismiss the new Tundra as wimpy because domestics offer larger engines, including diesels, heftier payloads and capacity to tow more than 10,000 pounds.

Even Press admits that's a problem: "Tundra was best suited for the city, not for work."

However, the new Tundra still doesn't offer a diesel or heavy-duty model. Two-thirds of heavy-duty domestic pickups popular with contractors, farmers, ranchers and RV owners are diesel-powered.

"We'll evaluate and examine the need for a diesel and a heavy-duty version after we launch the new truck," Press said. "There's no plan to offer either now."

A rumor had Toyota or the similarly diesel-less Nissan or both negotiating with International Trucks to buy V-8 diesels.

"We're looking to expand our market, but that's a rumor and our policy is not to respond to rumors or speculation," said International spokesman Roy Wiley.

Toyota Senior Vice President Don Esmond said the automaker also is exploring the use of E85, a blend of 85 percent ethanol and 15 percent gasoline, in Tundra.

Executives from Ford, GM and Dodge all said the new Tundra is far better than the older model, yet none expects Tundra to cost them sales. They cite a customer base too loyal to jump ship.

Esmond agreed. "Ford, Chevy and Dodge are the most loyal truck owners in the business. We will attract anyone who now has an import in their garage and Toyota owners who want a larger pickup and didn't have that choice before," he said.

Even Press is cautious about the inroads Tundra will make in the Big Three's full-size truck market.

"Our aspirations are modest, about 200,000 annually with 100,000 from our plant in Indiana and 100,000 from our new plant in Texas," he said, admitting, "If needed, we could expand capacity to 300,000 units."

Rebecca Lindland, analyst with Global Insight, sees Toyota reaching that number by 2009, because Toyota's ability to expand sales is established. It had similar modest aspirations when it became a player in the subcompact, compact, midsize and luxury car markets over the years--and boosted output as it grew to dominate each segment.

Sales are more of a hurdle in this segment. While industry sales were flat last year, Ford still sold more than 900,000 F-150s, Chevy sold more than 800,000 Silverados and Dodge more than 400,000 Rams.

While a credible rival for the domestics, he says GM will have a new full-size pickup in 2007 and Ford will redesign the F-Series for 2008, "and they're going to protect their home turf as fiercely as they can," said J.D. Power & Associates analyst Matt Vicenzi.

White, of GM, said the domestics don't plan to repeat mistakes they made in other segments. "If you look at the car market in the past, we did two things wrong: We had the wrong product and our quality was horrible. But that hasn't been the case in trucks," he said. "People will buy the new Toyota truck. But I have a tough time believing they'll take the market away from us."

----------


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

My next TV!!

Will


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

By looking at that picture it seems more than a little obvious that Toyota is a big fan of the Dodge styling.


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

My lease is up in 08 but I really want a diesel. Ill get another Toy if they have one. My milage really sucks







with the 4.7.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

In December I attended a focus group session for pickup truck owners. They showed us black and white photographs of many pickups in different configuration but it soon became apparent they were most intersted in our opinions about an new Toyota pickup. The photographs were of what is now released as the new Tundra. Here were some of the things I remember:

Tow Rating was indeed "over 10K".
Diesel was not even discussed.
The interior pictures resemble my Father-In-Laws Lariat F150.
Dimensionally it was about the same as a full-sized chevy.

I read recently that Toyota is in negotiations with CUMMINGS for their TurboDiesel. It seems like the article author thinks that if this happens, Dodge will most likely use a modified Mercedes diesel.

My next truck will definately be a four-door turbo diesel. If Toyota builds one I would bet it would be at the top of my list.

My Tundra is hands-down the best pickup I have EVER driven. My biggest problem is that it seems like it isn't going to wear out and Mrs. Reverie won't let me buy a new one until I wear this sucker out. My five year old son has dreams of turning my Tundra into a Monster Truck. That should do the trick...

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Reverie said:


> I read recently that Toyota is in negotiations with CUMMINGS for their TurboDiesel.
> Reverie
> [snapback]80229[/snapback]​


If successful then they will have completed their goal of building a Dodge Ram


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> My next truck will definately be a four-door turbo diesel. If Toyota builds one I would bet it would be at the top of my list.
> 
> My Tundra is hands-down the best pickup I have EVER driven. My biggest problem is that it seems like it isn't going to wear out and Mrs. Reverie won't let me buy a new one until I wear this sucker out. My five year old son has dreams of turning my Tundra into a Monster Truck. That should do the trick...


Reverie,

Might I suggest we do our own version of the TopGear 'One tough truck' video?
Believe me, by the time we got done with that thing, Mrs. Reverie would be begging you to buy a new truck!









Just a thought!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Reverie said:


> My five year old son has dreams of turning my Tundra into a Monster Truck. That should do the trick...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]80229[/snapback]​


I'm a step ahead of you, according to my 5 year old son, we already have a monster truck!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> In December I attended a focus group session for pickup truck owners. They showed us black and white photographs of many pickups in different configuration but it soon became apparent they were most intersted in our opinions about an new Toyota pickup. The photographs were of what is now released as the new Tundra. Here were some of the things I remember:
> 
> Tow Rating was indeed "over 10K".
> Diesel was not even discussed.
> ...


Good luck on that one. I am still trying to wear out my '95 Tacoma so I can replace it. In 120K miles and 11 years, I have replaced one set of brakes, one set of shocks, one battery, and three burned out light bulbs. Never had to actually fix anything. If you can say one thing about Toyota, they are reliable.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We'll be looking to get a replacement for our Expedition in 08 or 09 and I am really hoping that Toyota has a diesel by then. Otherwise I'll probably be looking at another Expedition since Ford is supposed to be planning a V-6 diesel for the Expedition in a few years.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That thing looks like it would be a beast!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I Like It


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> > I read recently that Toyota is in negotiations with CUMMINGS for their TurboDiesel.
> ...


People people people, it's Cummins, not CUMMINGS there is no G!

That being said yes I've read rumor that Cummins might be working with Toyota and or Nissan, I hope they do! Competition is great for the consumer. The Cummins engine has proven itself unfortunately the Dodge cab is it's weak point, there is the new MEGA cab biggest in class if I'm not mistaken but what was Dodge thinking before that. Now Dodge put a Mega cab in a dually long bed and you've got something. Stock a new Cummins engine puts down 610ft/lbs torque and they just released the new 6.4L for 07 but if you ask me it's under tuned so they can bump the HP and torque for the next few years with the same engine.

I would welcome a Nissan/Cummins or Toyota/Cummins truck.

Bill.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Bringing this one back to the top. It looks like the release is scheduled for February 2007. Here's an article and another photo posted over on TundraSolutions.com. Apparently there is also going to be version called the "CrewMax", no pictures available yet. Could it be larger than the double cab?









I'm not in the market for a new truck, but I can hardly wait to see one of these on the road pulling an Outback!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Bringing this one back to the top. It looks like the release is scheduled for February 2007. Here's an article and another photo posted over on TundraSolutions.com. Apparently there is also going to be version called the "CrewMax", no pictures available yet. Could it be larger than the double cab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Dodge and a Ford morphed together in Photoshop, and had Toyota emblems added......









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet looking truck!!

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Bringing this one back to the top. It looks like the release is scheduled for February 2007. Here's an article and another photo posted over on TundraSolutions.com. Apparently there is also going to be version called the "CrewMax", no pictures available yet. Could it be larger than the double cab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I rec'd an email last night about it .............Can't Wait!









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Upside the 5.7L should be very useful. My 4.7L returned less than 8 MPG.

Downside what is the deal with those rear doors on the Double Cab, or is that the Access Cab?

I noticed the 5 bolt wheels. Seems like it will still be a little light on payload. Those 5 bolt axels were borrowed from the Tacoma.

Why would they increase the length of the existing Double Cab by 10 inches? The bed was already longer then standard domestic or Titan beds for a crew cab @ 74" if I remember correctly. 10" will hurt the turning radius which was already poor on the existing Double Cab.

I would guess that they sell little more then the 100,000 units they do now.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been following this trucks progress for about a year. I think I'll see how they do in 07 and maybe turn in the old expedition for one in 08. I want to see what the crew cab looks like.
Toyota sent me an email saying they were going to have one on display in Sacramento about 2 months ago. My friend went to have a look and really liked it. The rep told him the 5.7 litre will have around 400 lbs torque. My 2000 expedition is about 330.
The only problem is the expedition is paid for!

Lou


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Impressive truck, 5.7L V8 and their 1/2 ton has a towing capatiy of 10,000 lbs not bad.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I kept looking at the "double cab" and thinking "this can't be right, surely they made the back seat bigger than that". Just saw this...sounds like Toyota is going all-out after the big 3 after all. This is from Car and Drivers' website...

_Perhaps youâ€™ve noticed that all of the foregoing deals with just two of the cab stylesâ€"standard and double? Right. There is another cab, but weâ€™re sworn to silence on that one. However, at the risk of censure from Toyotaâ€™s Official Secrets squad, letâ€™s just say that this other model is going to make the Dodge Ram Mega Cab look almost normal._

Curtis

Edit...do a search for "tundra crewmax" and you will find it rather easily. Looks to be inbetween a Ford SuperCrew and the Megacab. Hard to tell though...
Edit2: Found this quote from a dealer mechanic that has seen one: _Okay, the Crew Max is as big if not bigger than the Mega Cab by Dodge. The new "Double Cab" is about the same size if not a tad larger than the Dodge Quad Cab. _

Curtis


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I was told if I wanted a truck with a diesel I better get it now because there would be a $10,000







surcharge on all diesels trucks, new and used, sold in the United States starting Jan. 1, 2007. I guess it's because of the extra pollution diesels put out. Also, I can't believe you tow a 28 with your Toyota. My 2001 has a hard enough time with my 21RS. Are there no hills in North Dakota? Aren't you pushing the limit weight wise? On the two trips I kept track of mpg, Sequoia Nat. Park and up the California coast, I got about 8 mpg towing the Outback with my Tundra.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

bassplunker said:


> I was told if I wanted a truck with a diesel I better get it now because there would be a $10,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it. My 2004 pulls OK but a 5.7 surely will be nice. Did 1500 miles in October and got between 9 and 11MPG pulling the 23.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Has anyone seen any "real" numbers on this yet? I have seen the towing specs ranging from 10k-11k, but I'm looking for payload info......we are wanting a 31FQBHS and really need the payload specs on this beast.......I'm digging our Titan but I would love to get back into a Toyota.......anyone???.....Bueller??

Inquiring minds want to know.........


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.toyota.com/movingforward/2006/n...url=image_photo

This is from the latest email. Hope it helps.

Tami


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

According to this article, we have to wait just a little bit longer. NOTE: This is referring to the CrewMax version. I was at the dentist office a week or two ago and I think it was the new issue of Trailer Life that has all the manufacturers tow ratings for 2007. If I remember correclty the new Tundra was rated @ 10,600. There was a whole article dedicated about tow ratings and so forth. Anyone subscribe to T.L that can confirm my memory of that number?









"12/05/2006 Torrance, CA 
December 5, 2006 â€" Torrance, CA - Toyota Motor Sales (TMS), U.S.A., Inc. will stage the world premiere of the all-new 2007 Tundra CrewMax full-size pickup at a press conference at the 2007 North American International Auto Show in Detroit. The four-door CrewMax will offer the most room, versatility and storage in the Tundra lineup.

Larger in every dimension than the model it replaces, the 2007 Tundra is available in 31 model configurations, with a choice between 4x2 and 4x4 drivetrains, and towing capacity of more than 10,000 lbs. This second-generation Tundra offers three cab styles, three wheelbases, three bed lengths, three engines, and three trim levels. 
The next-generation Tundra was designed and engineered in the United States and will be assembled exclusively at the company's truck plants in Texas and Indiana.

The press conference will be held on *Sunday, January 7 at 12:10 PM Eastern Time* in the Riverview Ballroom in COBO Center and simulcast live to the Toyota display area at the show. A video clip of the press conference will be available for viewing following the event on the Toyota.com website."


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Over on www.TundraSolutions.com I found this article posted by another member about how Toyota is ramping up for sales to begin.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

FYI: MotorWeek (on PBS) is going to do a road test on the 2007 Tundra. Their broadcast window starts on January 12th. Go to PBS.org and do a search for the area you live to find the exact time and date of the MotorWeek show.

*Episode Title: 2619/Toyota Tundra
PBS broadcast window begins January 12, 2007

Quick Listing:
Road Test: 2007 Toyota Tundra pickup truck
Road Test: 2007 Ford Edge crossover utility
Goss' Garage: Body Shops - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
AutoShow: 2006 Paris Motor Show
Long-Term Road Test Update: Buick Lucerne & Subaru B9 Tribeca*

I'm curious if they will test the CrewMax (largest) or the Double cab (medium)? Or both?


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is the link to the crewmax.

http://autoshow.autos.msn.com/autoshow/det...umentid=1693725


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Here are the spec's for the new Tundra from toyota's web site

http://www.toyota.com/vehicles/2007/tundra...cs_crewmax.html

CrewMax
4x2 CrewMax
4x4

Curb weight (lb.)

5.7L V8
Standard Bed/Short Bed
Long Bed 
-/5320
- 
-/5610
- 
Limited 5.7L V8
Standard Bed/Short Bed 
-/5340 
-/5630 
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) (lb.) 
5.7L V8
Standard Bed/Short Bed
Long Bed 
-/7000
- 
-/7200
- 
Limited 5.7L V8
Standard Bed/Short Bed 
-/7000 
-/7200 
Payload [4] (lb.) 
5.7L V8 Standard Bed 1680 1590 
4.0L V6 Long Bed - - 
4.7L V8 Long Bed - - 
5.7L V8 Long Bed - - 
Towing capacity [5] (lb.) 
5.7L V8 Standard Bed/with V8 Tow Package 8,400/10,400 8,100/10,100 
5.7L V8 Long Bed/with V8 Tow Package - - 
Limited 5.7L V8/with V8 Tow Package 8,400/10,400 8,100/10,100 
Fuel tank (gal.) 26.4 26.4

Has the same type of capacities for towing as the chevy vmax 1/2 ton with the 4.10 rear. not quite a 3/4 ton but starting to become respectable.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Is this correct for the horsepower? My Titan has a 5.7 liter with only 305 horsepower.

5.7-liter dohC EFI V8, 32-valve aluminum block with aluminum alloy head with Dual VVT-i
381 hp @ 5600 rpm
401 lb.-ft. @ 3600 rpm
Bore and stroke: 3.70 x 4.02
Compression ratio: 10.2:1
Displacement: 5663 cc
Ignition system: DIS (Direct)
Emissions: ULEV II
Recommended fuel: 87 octane or higher


----------

